

CrashFirefox.com – Does what you'd expect - myworldplz
http://crashfirefox.com/

======
flippant

      location = 'data:text/html,<script>location = "location.toString + \"A\"";' + 'A'.repeat( 100000000 );

------
rascul
It didn't crash my Firefox. It did run my CPU load averages up and started
sucking up memory and ran real slow to the point of non responsiveness for 10
minutes. I had to kill it manually, though. Not impressed.

------
bcg1
I find this useful. Quick way to exit firefox and save the state of all your
tabs in one quick shot :)

------
myworldplz
Sorry for the downtime, last time I ever use a free webhost!

